# [HELP] Video is pixelated.



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I've a problem here which I think might be related to grafix driver.

I just updated my win 7 with service pack 1. It downloaded and installed a new NVDIA gfx driver. After that, I found that all the videos (sply HD ones) are coming pixelated (u know the way it looks if you play videos in PC without installing gfx drivers, because it can't process HD)

I first tried to launch NVDIA menu, and it said it might be corrupted and can't launch it. So I downloaded latest driver for my gfx card (8800GT, driver version 270.xx). Everything installed properly but the problem persists.

My system config:-
Q6600
ABiT IX38 Quad GT
4GB DDR2 600MHZ RAM -Gskill
EVGA 8800GT 

OS: Win7 sp1, 64Bit

Video player used: KMplayer, VLC
Videos played: House latest episode HDTV and Avatar HD

Please suggest me what to do?


oh, one more thing my previous driver version was 197.xx. Can I downgrade to that?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dont worry Rhit ! Its just Video encoding error with VLC /KMplayer 

Try it with VLC first 

Go to prefrence -> video setting -> output -> get anyone from that list (for me direct 3d worked well )


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

@rhitwick

Do what DGM said. If it doesn't solve the issue, simply downgrade to your previous driver and see it's working fine.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, that did the trick. Thank you all. And the House file is awefull.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ Good that it solved your problem. I thought your GFX needed a RMA...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is keeping 8800GT for long


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> He is keeping 8800GT for long



Yes, I'm. No money...

And, i played Crysis on it........it'l run long (or I'll make it run   )


----------

